# Pain occurring from riding.



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

so i have been having really bad back pain for a while now and im pretty sure that riding is the cause of it.. my entire back hurts very badly (it is all muscular pain) after i ride for a while...it hurts even worse after i have been jumping and schooling a lot. i am currently doing massage therapy (a very painful massage because my muscles get so tense) and the person giving me the massage makes comments about how tense my muscles are, i am also getting chiropractic done...but all of that doesnt really seem to be helping, it works for a day or 2 then the pain is back.... its very painful and it increases after shoveling or riding hard. so i was just wondering if any of you have experienced this and what you have done to help =] thanks a ton !


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey =]


Yeh I expirenced back pain when I was training showjumpers. Mainly in the lower back. As I went into two-point. I asked around, and lower back pain is caused by lose tummy muscels. ie. the tighter your tummy muscels the less pain. I didnt jump for long, as i had a bad accident, and then I moved on to Showing, and I work part time with my bf's reining, cutting horses. As I got older, i expireced less pain :? But most of my pain occured after Showjump training and X-country... because of the two point frame.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

ok thanks, i suspected that it had something to do with jumping....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah sometimes after I jump my back is a bit achy.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

thats what i think it is anyways


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually never jump, and lately I've been schooling a horse over jumps, and ever since I started my back has been bothering me. More than likely it's the two-point..and the excess weight I have on the middle :lol: 

but also...I've thrown out my back a couple of times due to work :roll:


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

ok...well ill start to do some ab exercises but i have a pretty strong stomach so im not sure that is what is causing it...im kinda wondering if i am doing something wrong that could be throwing my back off... 

Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

When you ride lean back. and do not hunch forward it may give you back pains. Hope this helps


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

ILuv2ride said:


> When you ride lean back. and do not hunch forward it may give you back pains. Hope this helps


Umm, why would you lean back? :roll: 
I thought leaning back would strain your back more then anything :?


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

ILuv2ride said:


> When you ride lean back. and do not hunch forward it may give you back pains. Hope this helps


ok, ill make sure im doing that. i do not believe i hunch forward..but i will pay more attention to it and see if it helps! thanks


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, I was going to suggest strengthening your abs as well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...leaning back isn't good either lol. But whatever works for you!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I think she meant sit up straight.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd rather see someone leaning back (not too far, but having a deep seat) rather than slumping forwards.
*sigh* back problems seem synonomous with horseback riding; some days I feel like I'm twice my age!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

True...yeah, my thighs hurt a LOT right now, lol I rode bareback a lot this week.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I think she meant sit up straight.


Lets hope so :? 

yeh im hurting real bad atm. I fell off and the Pony stood on my thigh...  ouch


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that must've hurt. A few times, Lexi stood on my foot...talk about OUCH!


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

lol i just love the transition in the fall to bareback (OUCH!!) lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww ya poor thing. back pain is no good. i was born with bad back problems and battle against them in many ways. regular chiro visits are a start and eating more ginger in your diet  also, talk to a doc about an anti inflammatory. this is what i take when things get bad. it relaxes the muscles and helps with any painful inflammation. 

its hard to manage and sometimes it seems unbearable bt ive learnt to live with it by keeping p with maintenance on my back. unfortunately when we have horses sometimes we spend so much time making sure they are comfortable that we ignore ourselves. 

good luck with it all

oh and a warm bath with epsom salts and lavender does wonders


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahh yeah, a warm bath definitely helps!!


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

yea, i have had about 4 chiro && massage therapy visits and it seems to be helping, after the massage i hurt... really bad and then the next day im fine and then after that it starts to build up again. on my last visit the chiro said that my last two vertebrae were just twisted a little but she fixed it.

i am extremely clumsy and have fallen on my butt many times just doing silly things (for example i was trying to squish paper in a trash bag that happened to be on a concrete floor so i got the great idea of jumping back and landing on the bag with my butt and squishing it...lol well the bag flew out from under me and i landed on the floor..hehe) 
but anyway i am pretty sure that things like that have something to do with it as well . 
thanks for all of the feedback everyone!! i really apprieciate it. i guess i was wondering if anyone else has it and has pinpointed what it is coming from, because like i said it gets worse after a hard ride...thanks again!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

sometimes it can take a while for you to really start seeing any benefits. bones can easily slip out of place again for a while thats why massage is also essential. if youre back has been out for a while the muscles around it are affected and 'change shape' so to speak. many visits and strengthening the muscles in your back will help. talk to your chiro about exercises that will help strengthen your back

oh and try to be less clumsy lol i cant talk. im a hilarious clutz  i ALWAYS manage to embarass myself somehow :lol: :lol:


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

oh ok... well that does make sence lol. i guess i ll just keep it up and wait and see...  

lol and about the clumsy thing...ill try but i cant make any promises... :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If the pain and discomfort affects you that much you should get it assessed by your GP. Always better to be on the same side and get cleared that it is not something else.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have a book called Riders Fitness Program and it gives you tons of exercises and lets you know exaclty what part of your riding it helps with. This is an amazing book and I highly recommend it for all riders.

http://www.amazon.com/Riders-Fitnes...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1210567870&sr=1-1


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's really cool.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks everyone! =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Speaking of pain, my thighs hurt from all the riding I did this week!


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

lol it really is a work out! i havent ridding for the past couple of days due to 2 graduations 2 graduations family parties and a wedding.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha yeah it sure is!  Aww, I'm sure you'll get back to riding soon.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

i hope


----------

